# How much milk do you get???



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Just curious how much milk everyone else gets from their first fresheners does?? Just want to know what to compare mine to.

I have Nubians. I am currently milking 3 does (2 are first fresheners), I milk in the morning at 8am(I separate the kids at 10pm). All 3 does freshened 3-4 weeks ago. Currently I have been getting about 16-18 cups total from all 3 does. So a gallon or alittle more. Just wondering if I can expect to get anymore at all or will it just go down from here?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I got a gallon a day pretty steadily from my FF Nubian. It depends on feed, genetics, etc, but I think a gallon a day is pretty good for a Nubian.


----------



## Dodgerdoob (Feb 11, 2014)

I was getting about 3 pints with the kid on for the first week, but now I think she is taking it all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Normally 12-16lbs for a FF here. There is roughly 2lbs to a quart. So a gallon and a half to two gallons.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok so my next question is what can I do to help increase production? They get alfalpha/grass hay mix, about 8 cups of organic dairy goat grain a day, loose minerals etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I got 1/2 gallon per day with my lamancha FF last season. She gave the same amount 10 months till I dried her up. I'm hoping for more this year!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm only getting a little over a pint from my ff alpine with her baby one 24/7  I'm getting another one its one of her old herd mates whose also got a foster buck on her so hoping for a gallon from the both of them when I pull kids at night


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I got my laMancha from lucky star... They set milking records... They feed free choice alfalfa, and feed 2 scoops goat feed and 2 scoops COB when milking. It's a lot but I guess that's how you get MILK...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

My ff LaMancha gave about a gallon and a half when mixed twice a day at just around a month and a half fresh. 
The other gave only a half gallon(maybe less, I never actually measured) milked once a day until she was a couple months fresh.


----------



## goatsoverhumans69 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alot


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

lameacres said:


> Ok so my next question is what can I do to help increase production? They get alfalpha/grass hay mix, about 8 cups of organic dairy goat grain a day, loose minerals etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


First I like the first fresheners to give 10 lbs. I like a first freshening 2 year old to give 12 lbs.

Increasing production.

How far do you want to go?

The first thing I would do is to make sure they are getting enough feed. Increase your grain a little every day as long as it increases milk production. When you reach a plateau that's how much to feed them.

The second thing I would to if it is winter where you live is to make sure they get enough hay.

The third thing would be to give them warm water. Also a fan and baking soda in the summer increases milk.

In the summer fresh water 3x a day.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

lameacres said:


> Ok so my next question is what can I do to help increase production? They get alfalpha/grass hay mix, about 8 cups of organic dairy goat grain a day, loose minerals etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Feed oats, corn is for weight gain and oats are for milk production

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

By the end of their lactation, most of our first fresheners give 3/4 of a gallon per milking. Granted things like number of kids born influence milk production. We just get lucky most of the time and get twins or triplets outta first timers.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the feed back! I will try all these things and see what happens! The two first fresheners in the mornings look extremely full and they usually start leaking out. So that tells me they are as full as they can be, right?? Will their udders stretch so that they are capable of holding more milk? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

yes they will expand and with each new freshening, the udder will be bigger. This is why if you are looking for production its best to pull the kids. But waiting till the point of leaking isnt real great. But if you are milking the standard 12 hours apart, kinda just have to accept it. Unless you wanna do a 3rd milking as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Agree

If she is leaking with 12-12 milkings, do a third milking. You don't want her to be a permanent leaker.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Well I separate kids at 10pm and am milking the moms at 8am. So not sure what else to do, the new milkers to seem to be getting alittle better and not leaking quite as much!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Tape their teats in that case.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

My Toggenburg herd vary my best milker(Snot) gives me when fresh in 5lts a day. Most average around 4 lts .Not to bad considering our hot climate.oh and i feed lucerne chaff,cooked whole barley,handful of black sunflower seeds and in winter I add Mollasses and cracked corn to the mix.The rest of the day they are out grazing on native grasses(very high protien)and wattle and various other fave native branches.Then back in at night to be again fed and milked,teejae


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I think your Nubians are doing well. Some breeds just give more in general, of course there are always exceptions. Feed and weather and where she is in her lactation all play a part for sure. My ff Nubian gave me only 3/4 of a gallon a day, but she was on pasture with grain during milking so i didn't expect more. I was happy with that and the fact she maintained condition with just good pasture and a tiny bit of hay if I felt like it. My Guernsey did a little better, but she was a 2 yr old ff and just on pasture as well. When I added alfalfa when it started getting cold they both improved, but I really didn't need that much milk. I guess what I mean to say is if you are ok with the amount great! I was and my girls mean a lot to me so it didn't matter they didn't give me gallons a day. I fear I will have too much this year,


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes I think they are doing pretty well myself, but my husband keeps asking why they aren't producing more. And what do I tape up their teats with??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I use micro pore tape.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I use any medical tape, paper tape, bandaid tape, I've even used freezer tape. They also make a teat tape. I prefer the medical, paper or teat tape though.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Huh very interesting! I will have to see what I can find. Thx!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

